# Selling Clothes through Website



## AZAM85 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi

I like to design and make dresses i my freetime . Are there any websites available in Dubai to sell clothes online . And whats the best and cost efficient way to deliver the product to customer?

Ive seen etsy, ebay etc , please suggest others.

Thanks


----------



## kmdxb (Jan 19, 2014)

Maybe you could try Little Majlis


----------



## Visp (Mar 23, 2013)

http://dubai.dubizzle.com/classified/clothing-accessories/ 

Also dubizzle


----------



## aboo ibraheem (Apr 27, 2014)

souq


----------

